# DEHUMIDIFIER:what size+brand/product for a basement that has been made into 5 rooms?



## idic5 (May 19, 2009)

Our 30 x 30 victorian basement is compartmentalized into five rooms, separated by erected walls. I would characterize the basement as moist. Does not get seepage , but has shown mold. 

So what size dehumidifier is appropriate for our situation? what is the SF that is our target for the sizing charts of dehumifiers? Or do I get 45 small dehumidifers? 

Related question: can anyone recommend a good brand for the size that we have?


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

idic5 said:


> 45 small dehumidifers?


That could get expensive. 

You need to go to HD or Lowes and look at dehumidifers. There are sizing charts there for you to look at. One unit should do fine for the basement, if you left the doors open it would help circulate airflow.


----------



## idic5 (May 19, 2009)

type - i meant 5 dehumidifiers. I did go to H Depot and I saw the chart where it said, depending on sq ft of the area, and the moisture level, get X capacity.

So my question is what do I get when I have 5 rooms to dehumidify. So you are saying that if the doors are open , it s/ allow the dehumidifier to work ok?

anyone have any recommendations of effectiveness of particular units? I think I read in the C Reports 

For large rooms - Danby DDR606

For medium rooms LG LHD45EL

For small rooms Haier HD306

what say y'all?


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*High School Science*

Because of the process of homeostasis, if you place the dehumidifier in one room and reduce the humidity in that room, the humidity of the whole basement will seek an equilibrium thereby reducing the humidity of the whole basement. :thumbsup:


----------

